# Cancelling telefonica



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Argh!!!

We moved out of our last place jul, although not lived there since jun. I have phoned 1004 and have got either someone putting down phone when I ask if they speak English or it just rings. I then sent a letter to Madrid (not entirely sure was head office) asking to cancel explaining tried to phone blah blah blah. Still having €50 bucks taken out. Any suggestions? My next move would to write another letter and just cancel direct debit but wouldn't want this to affect future credit (thinking of buying hse in future)

Something that might confuse matters is when we first moved in we went to Telefonica/movie star and asked for Landline they said couldn't have one. Local Spanish fix it man arrived with movistar tech and hooked wire from telegraph pole from road at back of hse and connected to hse. 

Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onelifeliveitwell said:


> Argh!!!
> 
> We moved out of our last place jul, although not lived there since jun. I have phoned 1004 and have got either someone putting down phone when I ask if they speak English or it just rings. I then sent a letter to Madrid (not entirely sure was head office) asking to cancel explaining tried to phone blah blah blah. Still having €50 bucks taken out. Any suggestions? My next move would to write another letter and just cancel direct debit but wouldn't want this to affect future credit (thinking of buying hse in future)
> 
> ...


 this happened to us last time we moved - they said it would take 6 weeks to move our number or we could have a new one in 24 hrs........... guess what we chose 

a few months later my OH noticed that there were 2 lots of Movistar charges going out - after a bit of yelling & to-ing & fro-ing they did refund the payments & stop charging us

He couldn't speak Spanish although I do - I tried the Spanish route but he actually got the result speaking to an 'english speaker' in the end


if you have a look through the FAQ & useful info thread above there's a post there with info of where to complain - apparently it works


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok thanks will do that. Just never seem to get anyone who speaks English (I know were in Spain and I should speak better spanish....work in progress) just so frustrating would be so much easier if you could down load form with a pre agreed password and email it back....simples. Everything is so hard


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

onelifeliveitwell said:


> Ok thanks will do that. Just never seem to get anyone who speaks English (I know were in Spain and I should speak better spanish....work in progress) just so frustrating would be so much easier if you could down load form with a pre agreed password and email it back....simples. Everything is so hard


We were very lucky with ours. Telefonica decided to disconnect us without us even asking!

What had happened, we actually had the calls through another company and the internet through Telefonica, we cancelled the other company without any problem but they said we would have to cancel Telefonica ourselves....but they just stopped taking the money and when we tried the internet it was disconnected. So we just kept quiet!


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Lucky u  wish we were so lucky. Does nobody know the consequences if I just cancelled direct debit, last resort really don't want to do that. Or does anybody know anybody in coin to translate....hold that thort think I remember someone


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is a page on their website, contact us, or if you have a phone bill it is on the back. Boss Lady has sent them emails in English and it has worked every time.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This might work, it is the email address that they used to reply to us,

[email protected]


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Never had phone bill just comes out bank. Have looked on web page previously was an issue can't exactly remember what it was but defo have mother look. Thanks


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

*another damn this iPad


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks hepa will give it ago.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

can you go into a Telefonica shop? that might help. Don't want to put a downer on it but it took 15 months before the phone company we moved to actually managed to get the line moved from Telefonica - hard work they are - but so are most of 'em


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha know how you feel. Went to shop, said couldn't cancel thru there. Although have now found fax number for cancelling Telefonica/Movistar services so give that a bash. Nothing is ever simple


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

if you need a translator, let me know. i know a few in your area.


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks. Might come to that. Fax number didn't work (from Movistar webpage) went bk to shop to ask if had another number. Woman was very helpful spent nearly an hour on phone trying to get English speaker for me. Eventually got one but couldn't cancel phone because the cancellation department were busy ......can you call back please argh!!!!!


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been looking through forums to do with Movistar as I have speed problems with them at the moment. I have just found this forum with a possible email address for them. I am going to give this a try and will make a posting to let you know if it works for me.


----------

